# How to make horehound candy?



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

Ok, so I planted horehound because I really like old fashioned horehound candy.

But I don't know how to get from the fresh herb to the candy (I'm sure it involves sugar and boiling, but I need more to go on.). Do I dry the horehound first? When is the best time to cut it? Do I make tea and add syrup, or use fresh leaves? Can anybody help?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I haven't done it, but I suspect that you make an extract and then boil your sugar, extract, and water into a hard crack and spoon it onto something it won't stick to to cool.

Follow any lollipop recipe.


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

it's the extract part I don't understand.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I found this link that has a recipe for horehound candy (lozenges)

http://www.thefamilyhomestead.com/herbsrecipescommoncold.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

ah-hah! you do dry it and make tea.

now I need to find a recipe with sugar instead of honey...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Use any sugar candy recipe for hard candy and substitute a strong horehound tea for the water.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Warning! If you've never made hard candy before, heed this warning: DO NOT, under any circumstances, touch the candy while it's hot!!! Ask me how I discovered this little gem of knowledge. I was making candy years ago and was scraping the pot out with a spoon when I went around the inside of the pot and my little finger accidently touched the inside of the pot where there was hot candy. The tip of my finger turned black due to being burned so badly. Be careful!


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

thank you Sally - I had a blackberry syrup experience that has made me cautious for life! anything with sugar is so sticky too - you can't just plunge it in cold water.

and thank you Cyngbaeld - off to round up my clippers and the dehydrator....


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't think drying is necessary to the extract - you always loose volitile oils in the drying, but it does concentrate volume. Plants are said to have the most oils in their leaves in the early morning. I think the muciious element of the horehound is what you're after, again, drying will only add another step to the process. I would chop the fresh leaves and pack your kettle, place a weighted plate over the whole, fill with water and simmer away. Let it rest overnight and really squeeze the water out.


----------

